# Any ideas what could have caused this?



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I did not hit or back into anything. I'm baffled.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

maybe got bit by a shark. those look pretty deep too.


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

where do you keep your boat at? looks like a weedeater got a hold of it


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Sequoiha said:


> maybe got bit by a shark. those look pretty deep too.


I did have something bump my boat chasing a big blue runner while I was slow trolling some live baits. The blue runner was jumping literally in between my engines. It just doesn't look like a shark bite to me but I guess I have never seen a shark bite on an engine....who knows.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Did you get something in the prop? As it whipped around may have gouged it?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

jaster said:


> Did you get something in the prop? As it whipped around may have gouged it?


Not that I know of


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Look at the direction of the scratch marks.*

If one row is going down and the other going up, I'd bet on a shark bite. Sure looks that way to me.

I had a big Hamerhead kill my engine when he bit the ptop while I was trolling. Didn't do the shark much good.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

I now believe in aliens. 

Try looking into the holes a little with a pick. Probably find evidence of a broken tooth tip?


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I have no guess on what might have done it, but I can only imagine what Yamaha would want for a replacement plastic shroud. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

I may be mistaken but the cover is made of plastic? I know a shark bite would do more damage then this ( don't asks me how I know). This is just a thought what could do damage like this on two sides at the same time. Maybe a short piece of rope with barnacles. If you hit it by running it would do some damage like this. I have hit a few lobster pods and with barnacles on them they will do some damage to the paint. But we will never know for sure.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Couple exposed strands of reinforcing wire on my Pressure Washer hose did something similar to my motor.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

A cat trying to climb into the boat and couldn't get a grip......gotta be,lol


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

If you close your left eye and take a deep breathe and throw salt over your right shoulder it looks like a shark bite to me. I'm going with the up and down comment made earlier!
Joe


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Do you know if it happened while you were out in the water for sure or could it have happened at the house? I was thinking possibly a bear and those were his claw marks? When I lived out in Navarre, had a bear get up on my car and he left some light scratches but nothing as big as those. Wondering if you had some bait or fish smell around the motors and he was trying to get at it?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

purple haze said:


> I may be mistaken but the cover is made of plastic? I know a shark bite would do more damage then this ( don't asks me how I know). This is just a thought what could do damage like this on two sides at the same time. Maybe a short piece of rope with barnacles. If you hit it by running it would do some damage like this. I have hit a few lobster pods and with barnacles on them they will do some damage to the paint. But we will never know for sure.


 Depends on how hard he was biting... (how much pressure was applied during the bite- probably backed off as soon as he realized it wasnt what he wanted to eat). 



sniperpeeps said:


> I did not hit or back into anything. I'm baffled.


Does look kinda like shark teeth scrapings....


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm voting for shark bite.


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

Had a friend run over a weed line and it had a bunch of wire in the weed line and it looks the same.After the flood could be lots of stuff in the water.Your going to have to keep it lubed with something to keep rust out.Hey use your boat insurance that's why you pay.Time for claim let us know how you make out .
I'm sure insurance company's are expecting calls after the flood.Sorry to see the damage you keep the motor clean.Hope ths helps good luck. Tom


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Shark, they are both curious and stupid at the same time.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> Shark, they are both curious and stupid at the same time.


I remember seeing many bites in the towed array sonar cable (about 6") all the time. Wasn't sure if it was curiosity or an electrical field that caused them to bite it. I go for something with sharp teeth!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

markw4321 said:


> I'm voting for shark bite.


+1 ... not unheard of


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I've seen similar marks on kayaks, from a shark biting it.


----------



## Reelsharp (May 6, 2014)

I suppose it could be a shark. I have had hammerheads chew on my lower unit at least two different times while at anchor over a reef. I think they are attracted to the electrical discharge from the motor.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks like a shark.
I had a 7-8 foot tiger shark swim up and mouth my motor in almost the same spot and left similar marks


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Upon closer inspection in good light I can damn sure see some broken teeth inside the deeper cuts.....going to try and dig one out


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Damn shark


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you got it figured out.....Just new beauty marks!!!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Now, take it and run with it like a true fisherman... Turn that into a hell of a 'Shark Attacked My Boat' story with pics to prove it. :innocent:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow. Glad someone was not squatting on the transom ladder...taking a dump.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Man when I saw the pics this morning I assumed it happened over night while one dry land. Thats crazy! I know it happens but surprised you nor your clients saw it!

Them bastards were THICK off Navarre today, never seen them so bad. I mean they were just every where.


----------



## Solo_gig (Mar 26, 2014)

Orion45 said:


> Wow. Glad someone was not squatting on the transom ladder...taking a dump.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Could have been chupacabra. They're amphibious ya know!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sniperpeeps, You know when they say feed the sharks. They didn't mean the motor!!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

We're you trolling that day? 

WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

WhyMe said:


> We're you trolling that day?
> 
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo



I was live bait trolling some cigs and speedos for kings at like 1.5 kts with one motor in gear. Lots of big hard tails schooled up around me so I guess there was a shark trying to eat a hardtail and the fish used my engine as a shield.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> I was live bait trolling some cigs and speedos for kings at like 1.5 kts with one motor in gear. Lots of big hard tails schooled up around me so I guess there was a shark trying to eat a hardtail and the fish used my engine as a shield.


We also had a nice king get sharked maybe 20 min before this.


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

Peeps saw this one time before definitely a Dino-Snapper caused by genetic alterations due to inbreeding and lack of fishing pressure. Kinda like the movie The Hills Have Eyes you do know Dewayne is from that area lol. Looking forward to seeing you Saturday 28 of June we will catch one of those Dino-Snappers . I Will furnish the Mississippi Kool- Aid.


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

I am in disbelief that I was spearfishing somewhere near where you got this, or at least I thought you were going to fish that area today. I need to rethink this spearfishing thing.... but gawd there were a LOT of ambers, black snapper, a huge grouper, and of course, i couldn't get the red snapper to get the hell out of the way for a good shot most of the dive!



axman said:


> Peeps saw this one time before definitely a Dino-Snapper caused by genetic alterations due to inbreeding and lack of fishing pressure. Kinda like the movie The Hills Have Eyes you do know Dewayne is from that area lol. Looking forward to seeing you Saturday 28 of June we will catch one of those Dino-Snappers . I Will furnish the Mississippi Kool- Aid.


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

And BTW, ax, looking VERY forward to fishing with Peeps, you and Tim!



axman said:


> Peeps saw this one time before definitely a Dino-Snapper caused by genetic alterations due to inbreeding and lack of fishing pressure. Kinda like the movie The Hills Have Eyes you do know Dewayne is from that area lol. Looking forward to seeing you Saturday 28 of June we will catch one of those Dino-Snappers . I Will furnish the Mississippi Kool- Aid.


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

Hey Peeps bet old Crabtree can answer this mystery lets invite him to come along we will give him a fish eye view of the situation what u think?


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, did you dig a tooth out of your motor?


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

That is frickin unbelievable; I’ve never seen or heard of a shark biting an outboard like that. That’s an awesome story to have but unfortunately it might be an expensive repair. Thanks for sharing that one.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

If you rotate your first pic to the left, the glare looks like Shamu on your motor. Maybe the shark was out for revenge?


----------



## FL Aggie (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

HaoleByTheSea said:


> Well, did you dig a tooth out of your motor?


Yes a piece about an eighth of an inch long. Still a couple tooth fragments imbedded in the plastic.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Dang! Another bit someone's prop while trolling? Sheesh, if they are that hungry, they are close to jumping into your vessel!!!


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Shark


----------

